
RoR Gem serious_business: Good application practices in a handsome DSL - axelerator
https://github.com/axelerator/serious_business
======
dozzie
Dude, I know you would like to brag that you created a _language_ , but _you
did not_. It's not _domain specific language_ , it's just Ruby API.

